# Plowing as a second job?



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi All,

I did some searching on "part time" and "second job" but had little success. I currently work full time as a software engineer with semi-flexible hours (I can come in late/leave early, but can't miss entire days). I've been throwing around the idea of residential plowing for a couple of weeks now (yeah I know, lots to learn, I'm reading a ton) and wanted to know if anyone on here does just this? That is, plowing out residentials only, and as a second job.

The idea would be to plow early mornings (between 5-8am) and/or evenings (6-9pm) to fit it in around my work day. Anyone having any success with this, or is it a pipe dream?

Any advice from those who have done it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome! It's not a pipe dream, unless you consider MANY of us are living the same dream! Having a primary source of income is wise in the driveway biz. That's not to say those who rely completely on snowplowing don't do well; quite to the contrary, many bill out seasonal contracts for residential and/or commercial & have dependable income for winter as well. Many of us primarily in the residential side of things charge based on snowfall (by the depth, by the push, or whatever the technique), making winter very unstable for income. I personally work full-time hours landscaping the other months while actually having full-time work as a firefighter/paramedic year round. Snowplowing is sometimes difficult with the inflexibility of my scheduled job, but it's manageable and quite a significant income. A big key for you will be the flexibility of your primary job -- if you can plow somewhat WITH a storm, making it into work either before or after plowing, or making up some hours in the days following (ie: you plow all morning, work from 11-4, plow more if needed, and make up the 3 hours over the next couple days). Insurance will be a necessity for you, and it's always good business to get a couple backup guys with trucks to get your driveways should something come up (big project you can't get away from at work, the truck isn't working, etc). Beyond that, I say you're looking at something good for yourself. You may be a little late for this year, but ya never know! It takes a little time to get established. Best of luck, and feel free to ask along the way 


~Kevin


----------



## mr.greenjeans89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kevin
I think as long as you do it in residential only it mite work ok for you.Those hours are usually the time to plow and should work out however you mite want to get a back up plan for someone you know to plow 4 you if it snow during your other job hours during the day or just be honest with your customers and tell them your plowing hours and then they wont mind waiting.Do you have a tractor or something to plow with?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No pipe dream. Very doable. You should be able to find an outfit that will gladly cater to that.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

If you are just looking for a job, talk to plowing companies and tell them when you are available. I know during big storms alot of guys would appreciate getting spelled off or to fill in for guys that are injured or sick. Where I used to work we always tried to have a few guys like yourself just for those reasons.

To start a second business though, it is likely too late this year.

Good Luck!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Its very doable. Just explain to your customers that you have a real job but it will get done. Most will understand.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah that would work fine, like there saying, Just tell your customers, so they are aware. Better yet, get customers who don't leave during a storm. But you should be fine, do you have plowing equipment already to go?


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and words of encouragement.

My thoughts were along the same lines...be up front about the service and hours that I'm available, and leave the decision up to the customers. I hadn't thought much about a backup in case of breakdown, but it's definitely something I would look into. I know our first plow guy last year didn't have one and we were snowed in for 2 days before finding someone else.

And that brings up a little bit of background: I moved into the neighbourhood last year (2 acre lots, 100 foot plus driveways) and we got dumped on with record snowfall after record snowfall. We found one guy, his truck broke, he never contacted us and we found another on short notice who did awesome work. Unfortunately he sold his business in the offseason, so we're with a new guy. The new guy is okay, but I'd like to be a little more independent and be able to get myself clear rather than waiting, especially since my wife runs a daycare and we need the drive clean by 6am when parents start showing up.

Currently I have a 1992 Suburban (brand new HD tranny in it) as well as a 2007 Trailblazer. My thoughts were to try a Sno-Way with down pressure on the Burb after a lot of reading on here. I know it's not the perfect platform because of it's size, but almost all the drives in our area are straight, 2-3 cars wide, and 100+ feet long. The other thought was an ATV with 60" blade, but I'm not sure I could "plow with the storm" enough given my other job. I have no intention of trying to start this season, and would only truly consider giving it a go next year if I could get enough neighbours lined up over the summer.

Oh, and I also work on the weekends as a satellite installer, so I do have some of the insurance in place like the commercial vehicle and some general liability. I know I'll have to have a long chat with my insurance agent well before I start signing people up.

Bajak,
Since I don't currently have a plow, do you think many companies would pick up someone with no experience for supply work as it were in their trucks? Or would it be a "you need a truck/plow first" sort of thing? Once I read a few posts on subbing and the short notice, long hours, I kinda gave up on working for someone as my schedule isn't flexible enough even if it is the best way to learn.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Even if you can find someone willing to let you ride along a few times it would be a great way to pick up on some tips. Get familiar with a route and tell them you could be available. Tell them your intentions and be honest. You can help them and they could help you.

What have you got to lose?

I believe it is far more profitable to network, than to become competition.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

As far as working around your other job goes you should be able to do it easy.

Another thing to consider is can you actaully make money doing it? Consider the cost of fuel, plow, wear and tear on truck.... Then of couse there is insurance and taxes.... 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I am sure everyone on this site started with "no experience".


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Bajak,
I guess there's no harm in trying like you say. Now off to the yellow pages!

As for the no experience comment, I'm just remembering how hard it was for me to get my installer job...no experience hung around my head like a noose. Same for GL insurance, if I didn't have several cars and my house through the same company, they probably would have refused me I was told. All that over installing little satellite dishes...a lot more damage you can do with a truck.

JP,
I hear you, but for me it's less about making money and more about being independent right now. If I can get some accounts to help pay off the plow, I'd feel ahead on that alone.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Go for it.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

I would say go for it too, as long as you can function on little sleep. 

Even if it is just a modest storm, you are going to be looking at a very long day. You will have to be up to plow, go work your "real" job, and then be back to plowing. 

Most plow guys have to deal with this on a regular basis, but it would be a little different for you if others will be expecting you to be able to perform your regular tasks.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Bajak;673557 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I am sure everyone on this site started with "no experience".


actually, i came out of the womb with a snow shovel in my hand.

on another note. if you are just doing yours and some neighbors drives it might be cheaper to pick up a used plow truck for a couple grand instead of outfitting your current rig. you might decide its not for you.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

It is very doable as long as you can work on little sleep for several days......storms are so unpredictable. I have a full-time job and do lawn care/snow removal for the past 9 years. I enjoy being outside no matter what time of year it is. Just make sure to explain to your customers your situation and let them determine if they can work with your service hours. Some may not and others will be more than happy just to have someone that they can rely on. Be sure to keep your customers informed of any changes in service due to timing/weather/equipment, etc. Go for it!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you in Ontario?
Your best bet would be to get on as a relief driver for some company. Lots of practice and you get paid.
Or you blade the "burban but 100 ft lanes will kill it. A tractor ,44hp, w/blower makes quick work of most snowfalls. Expensive but rig will last 10+ yrs and still have a good value when resold.


----------



## Tango (Dec 2, 2008)

I started seven years ago just doing my drive. I figured what could I screw up and if I did it was mine anyway. The next year I did most of my neighbor’s houses as well. It just kept growing. It took a few years to recoup the cost but I learned as I went. I work my “real” job full time. I now do 95% commercial lots that work well with my schedule. They all know when I can and can not be there. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

This is my third job, I fish commercialy in the summer and do fiberglass boat repair in the winter. All self employed so I don't know much about squeezing plowing in with a real job, but I can tell you that I started plowing this year for myself. I have managed to get some good accounts, and I think I will break even this year or I might even turn a small profit. I had absolutely NO plowing exp. With a little common sense and a lot of plow site the learning curve has been pretty mellow. Make sure you have good equipment so you don't have to learn how to fix it at 3:30 in the morning. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

My full time job involves 12 hour shift work. I plow snow on the side for myself and I also plow snow for a company. My company route involves mostly residential and some commercial. The company has always understood my career comes first, then plowing snow (my wife and boss would probably argue that). They appreciate having me versus having to train a new guy. It usually works out well and I dont have to miss either job, but once in a while a storm hits at the wrong time and I just cant do much of my company plow route and they have to pick up the slack. As far as my own plow route, ALL of my customers are aware of my job, and they were aware before I took them on. 

I think as long as you are upfront and honest with either your new plow boss or your plow customers they will understand. Just dont promise somebody something and then not be able to follow through.

I say go for it!


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, there's a lot more people out there working this in the spare time than I thought...it great to hear all these success stories too. Thanks for the encouragement...now I guess I just have to keep reading up on here, save my pennies for next year and see if I can line up some customers, and maybe get on as a relief driver for this year (if it's not too late).

Thanks for the advice everyone, and the warm welcome to the Plowsite community!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad we could help. I'm sure you can get on as a relief somewhere.


----------



## jwkv (Mar 5, 2007)

My commercial accounts that know I have have a full time job. They are done in the morning and after work again if needed. My residentials know they will get done when I'm done when it quits snowing. So far I've been really lucky. Everyone is happy with that.

I mix matched my equipment. I was only going to plow my driveway. I have about 1500 invested now. It is all Meyer equipment but it is old. Just in good shape.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I work full time as a software engineer.

I bought a plow for my '89 K1500 3 years ago. The first year I plowed my driveway and my parents. Last year I advertised very little on craigslist. I did mostly cash jobs. All were call on demand. I told them all that I only plow when the storm is finished. They pay once per storm (unless they have me plow it out more than once.).

Worked out well.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i started when i was 16. it was my sole source of income (aside from summer jobs) through the age of 22 when i finished college. i thought for sure i'd have to give it up once i started a "real" job. but i gave it a shot and found that it conflicted very little with my job. i'm 29 now and have been plowing as a second job for 7 years. on average, i miss only about 1-2 days per year due to plowing - and in most cases it's a half day here and there that most everyone in my office misses anyway. but plowing from midnight to 7am then going to a "real" job all day does suck. but i deal with it when it happens. thinking about the $$ helps me to cope with it....


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Out of curiosity, for everyone who does this on a "part time" basis, how long are your routes, both in time and in number of accounts?


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am a CAD Drafter/Designer, i have been plowing on the side for about 8 yrs. I sub for someone, at one point i had 14 contracts up until 2 years ago, now i only have 4 contracts through the guy i work for, plus 5 or 6 of my own driveways, for family, and neighbors. The neighbors allow me to plow family for free. When i had 14 contracts my route was about 4 hrs, but only a hand full of those needed to be done in the morning. My route now is only 2 hrs. The guy i work for knows my work schedule, and works around it. If it does snow bad, and i can make more money plowing, then i will take a day off, because i know i will stay busy.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Kunker;678448 said:


> Out of curiosity, for everyone who does this on a "part time" basis, how long are your routes, both in time and in number of accounts?


For the last snow I was plowing for 13 hours with call ins and flag downs. But my route is way to spread out. I couldn't see being picky with as much competition as there is around here.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Kunker;678448 said:


> Out of curiosity, for everyone who does this on a "part time" basis, how long are your routes, both in time and in number of accounts?


55 driveways - all residential. takes me about 6-7 hours. all drives are within a 3 mile radius. after 13 years you're able to get a nice tight route. i won't take anyone off my current route and i'm about maxed out with 55 accounts as i don't want to have a route exceed the 7 hour mark. on weekends or in really bad storms i'll call up some buddies and do some work for them if they need help.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

linckeil;678895 said:


> 55 driveways - all residential. takes me about 6-7 hours. all drives are within a 3 mile radius. after 13 years you're able to get a nice tight route. i won't take anyone off my current route and i'm about maxed out with 55 accounts as i don't want to have a route exceed the 7 hour mark. on weekends or in really bad storms i'll call up some buddies and do some work for them if they need help.


My thoughts were to max out between 20 and 30 accounts...and even that might be a bit high for the time I have, but we'll see.


----------

